

The Community of Math Teachers, from Elementary School to Graduate School (.PDF) - tokenadult
http://www.ams.org/notices/201103/rtx110300368p.pd

======
yaks_hairbrush
Link fix: <http://www.ams.org/notices/201103/rtx110300368p.pdf>

Current link is missing the "f" at the end.

~~~
tokenadult
Thanks for providing the correct link. That field isn't user-editable for me
at the moment. I hope a curator can fix it. Arthritis is playing havoc with
drag-and-copy here.

